# Milwaukee Bucks @ Miami Heat Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="5" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (25-36, 7-23 away) 
@
Miami Heat (48-16, 27-5 home)*</h2>*---March 14th, 2005---*​








*American Airlines Arena, Miami, Florida*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 96, *Miami* *101*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>





































*Maurice Williams Michael Redd Desmond Mason Joe Smith Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
Toni Kukoc Zaza Pachulia Marcus Fizer *

*Versus:*






































*Dwayne Wade Damon Jones Eddie Jones Udonis Haslem Shaquille O'Neal *

*Key Reserves:*






















*Shandon Anderson Christian Laettner Michael Doleac*

*Key Matchup:*​*Michael Redd vs. Dwayne Wade​*<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg">​*No one on the Bucks will be able to matchup with Shaquille O'Neal, so this is the best actual matchup of the game. Wade, who has seen both his points and assists rise from his rookie season, has shown this season that he is one of the premeir young perimeter players in the league. Redd, who is the absolute heart and soul of the Bucks this season, needs to win this matchup and have a big game if the Bucks want any chance of winning.*

*Prediction*: *Bucks-85 Miami-104*
*Shaq will dominate the much weaker Bucks frontcourt, while Wade, Eddie Jones, and Damon Jones will be able to fire away from long-range.*


----------



## WSU151

Rasual Butler really isn't a key reserve for the Heat. Keyon Dooling and Christian Laettner get more minutes then Butler does these days.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Thanks for the info.....will change Butler with Laettner....lol great picture of Laettner too....welcome to the boards!*


----------



## Mavs Dude

We are going to get killed.
Miami-106
Milwaukee-83


----------



## FloridaSportsFan

Mavs Dude said:


> We are going to get killed.
> Miami-106
> Milwaukee-83


 I couldn't say it better myself :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Miami: 109
Milwaukee: 97

They will hang in for most of the game, but Miami will pull away towards the end


----------



## -33-

We shouldn't lose this game....at home, we're hot, against a lesser opponent....

good luck tonight! Go HEAT!


----------



## HAWK23

I can't even see the Bucks staying close, if they were playing at the Bradley center then maybe... but @ Miami :dead:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview*

Preview​


> MIAMI (Ticker) -- _The Miami Heat were able to keep their winning streak alive despite a sub-par performance from Dwyane Wade on Saturday.
> 
> On Monday, Wade and the Miami Heat seek to extend their winning streak to nine games when they host the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> The Heat's leading scorer, Wade averages 23.7 points, but scored just 13 in a 90-65 triumph over the New Jersey Nets, who shot under 30 percent (22-of-74)._


Preview


----------



## Ruff Draft

It looks like Paul Bunyon will be coming off the Heat's bench tonight huh?


----------



## Mavs Dude

For once I get to actually get to see a Bucks game and of course it is one that they should get destroyed in. Oh well it is one loss closer to a higher pick.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*After seeing the way the Bucks got handled by the Hornets the other night, there is no way the Bucks don't lose by at least 15 in this one....if we win I will be absolotley shocked...I agree with the Mavs Dude (change your name to Bucks Dude :biggrin: ) that the only positive coming from the impending beatdown is it gives us a better lottery chance.*


----------



## Mavs Dude

HAWK23 said:


> I can't even see the Bucks staying close, if they were playing at the Bradley center then maybe... but @ Miami :dead:


How come you said that and then put 500 on the Bucks??!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*lol...The Heat are just way too talented..Wade with 6 points early, Shaq with a dunk. Redd and Gadzuric with baskets for the Bucks...10-5 Heat

The Heat staduim announcer is really annoying :curse: *


----------



## sMaK

DWAAAAAYNEEEE WAAAADEEEEEE 

He's killing you guys.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> DWAAAAAYNEEEE WAAAADEEEEEE
> 
> He's killing you guys.


*Dwayne Wade is my boy, but hearing his name over and over by that annoying PA guy is just crippling my ears....You guys are so lucky to have him....I wouldn't be surprised if the Heat won the East this year...This is just the type of game I was expecting so far....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Heat up by 31 midway through the 3rd...this is embarrasing :curse: *


----------



## LuckyAC

Wow, this is brutal


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Over...110-71....the Heat should be arrested for brutality...but this was expected  *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Recap*

*Game Recap:*







*BLOWOUT!*

*From the tipoff to the buzzer, the Miami Heat dominated all facets of this game. Coming off of a loss to the New Orleans Hornets, the Bucks didn't show up tonight, getting manhandled 110-71 in Miami. The Bucks were led in scoring with 14 points, by Michael Redd. Marcus Fizer came off of the bench to score 11 for the Bucks, who drop to 25-37 overall, further supplementing their position in the draft lottery.

Miami was led by Dwayne Wade, who had 29 points. Shaq had 21 points and 9 rebounds for the Heat, who never trailed. Alonzo Mourning came in during garbage time, and had 8 points in 9 minutes. The Heat are looking very good as the playoffs approach.*

ESPN Game Recap


----------

